# Additives and MP Soap



## loofahgirl (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi there! I have been browsing along this topic in the MP and saw a couple of things mentioned in the CP threads. I hope this isn't a silly question  but as a newbie I figured it could not hurt to ask!

I see a lot of people stating that it is important to "evolve" with your recipes, my question is that if you are using a MP product base that states what it does and you are happy with the claims as well as ur own personal use and feedback of the product do you still need to add anything to make it your own? Does this apply to CP only?

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!
Ileana


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 30, 2009)

well, you'll still have to make your own design with both color and shapes, choose scents and additives. 
So while your base will be what it is, there's plenty of other ways to make your soap your own.


----------

